# How often should I feed him?



## RustyB (Nov 15, 2007)

Just wondering how often you feed you dog, I have an 18 month old Border Collie who we adopted from the Rescue. They had put him on 2 feeds a day of Skinners Duck and Rice for working dogs. I have carried on with this routine and although he enjoys the dry food and the routine I have been advised by a friend who breeds collies to feed him once a day on the same amount. Would this cut down on his poo's? He has recently been going out last thing at night to do his 'mess' but by early morning not been able to wait until we can let him out, as well as doing messes throughout the day. I'm not sure whether its the food or he is just being naughty, he is still a very nervous collie, he looks really healthy and his coat is shiney, would appreciate any advice, thanks


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hiya my uncle had a collie he was beautifull very energetic breed , I would always feed twice a day but i guess its whatever suits your dog if he is on a working dog food it is higher in callories for the reason that a working dog is just that , it works for a living and on the go all the time for hours at a time , if he is a house pet and only gets general exercise either leash walks or an hour or so at the park he may be getting too much food hensce the pooing problem . find out how much he should weigh and use the guidelines on his food for the daily ammount if he is over weight or not getting lots of long walks every day you could try cutting his food amount down split it into 2 lots and maybe give him 2/3 in the morning and 1/3 in the evening if he cant wiat till morning to poo if he eats a little less before bed he wont have as much waithing to come out !!! so to speak .maybe feed him about 5 pm to give him chance to go before bed . Most foods if correct for the dog shouldnt produce too much wast matter unless its too much for him in the first place .


----------



## RustyB (Nov 15, 2007)

Thanks for the advice andrea 35, I think I will try and give him less of an evening, its all a bit trial and error with him at the moment, because he is a very nervous dog he doesn't like going out in the dark. I do take him to the park but any sudden noises like children screaming or banging in the distance he cowers down and won't move, he is also like that with other dogs until they move away. Its obvious he has been ill treated in the past and its taking a lot of hard work AND a LOT of patience. We have had him for 4 months now and he has made a slight improvement and I do mean slight! I have thought of taking him to training classes to build his confidence, which might help him through his submissiveness. Anyway thanks again for the advice.

Esme


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Poor thing its so not in a collies nature to be timmid , ive heard said that if your dog trusts in you and your leadership it will take your descisions as good ones such as exposing him to new noises and places .To pay attention to a bad response to a child or other dogs is telling him its ok to behave in that way , you need to stay possitive a firmly lead him past whatever he fears if you dont respond to his actions he will soon learn that if you dont fear it niether should he . like you said its a long journey sometimes maybe you know someone with a calm dog you can introduce him to in neutral terratory and praise him with rewards for a possitive response and ignore him if he panics . try him at classes but for most parts they are usually loud and busy places not somwhere he would be comfortable with . Baby steps often 2 steps forward and 3 back , im sure youl get him right soon enough keep in touch 
Andrea


----------



## RustyB (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi Andrea, thanks for the reply, just tried taking Rusty for a walk and he has got even worse, I only just managed to get through the gate of the park this time and he went down on his tummy and wouldn't budge! I tried to ignore him and just stood there with my back to him for at least 5 minutes but he still wouldn't get up so i just turned back round to head for home and he got up like a shot, but if I started heading in the opposite direction from home he would just get on his tummy again, enough to say 'this is not the way home'!! I have just left a message for a dog training school to ask their advice, but like you said they can be noisey places and that would freak him out completely! I'm trying sooo hard Andrea I don't want to give up on him yet because he is such a lovely dog ( when he behaves ).

Esme


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

hi yes classes would help him alot.
does he know any other dog that he likes?
if he does might be good if you take him out and meet up with friends and their dog that is more confident and he might see that theres not alot to be fightend of.
as when they are young they learn a lot from other dogs.
its worth a try.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Esme , poor baby he is all out of sorts , dont think there is going to be a quick fix to the situation other than maybe start from scratch again, wipe the slate clean and try small things to get his confidence up .does he get excited at the prospect of going for a walk or does he go reluctantly , maybe put on his lead and go out but just walk 50 yards, stop him make him sit reward him then head back home , he could be expecting something bad to happen so if he can learn going out doesnt have to be bad , he wont expect to just go back so you,ve broken the expectation and the stress and it should lessen the anxiety, You could try this as often as you feel compfortable doing it or untill the neighbours think your mad lol . but each time go a little farther and alternate the direction you go out but each time make sure he sees you as the leader be strong dont wait for him to respond to something negatively keep a pocket of something tasty to hand and praise him all the time if something startles him keep it in your head that the best things come to those who wait . keep us up to date 
Andrea


----------



## maria. (Feb 16, 2008)

hi there,
im no expert but on the food front i would still continue with 2 meals as its such a long time to go throught the day with having 1 meal. i would also feed him earlier times like as soon as you get up in the morning and then have his last meal say between 3pm-4pm and he shouldnt need to go then last thing at night. altho as you've said about him being very timid etc it could be to do with him being nervous im sure once settled and a bit more confident perhaps this will calm down good luck with him poor love im sure you'll see the rewards in no time x


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

Hi Esme just wondered how things are going with Rusty ????


----------



## RustyB (Nov 15, 2007)

Hi Andrea
Well, I've stuck to 2 meals a day but feed him earlier @ 3.30pm instead of 4.30pm and guess what NO MESS FOR A WEEK!!! I am not saying that this was the only thing that has stopped him doing his business at night, I have also stopped taking him for the daily walk ( sounds cruel but will explain ) It seemed everytime i took him for a walk around the park he would get very stressed, make a mess and chew anything he could get his teeth into and I think its that which has contributed to him messing at night. Because now I have been coming home at lunch time from work and spending at least an hour throwing a ball for him ( he doesn't return it though lol ) but at least i know he is getting plenty of exercise ( AND SO AM I CHASING AFTER HIM TO RETRIEVE THE BALL )and he hasn't even attempted to chew anything in the house. I am really pleased in his progress, he seems to be a different dog altogether, he doesn't seem to be scared to go out in the dark either, I can't believe how different he is. I just feel a little guilty not taking him for a walk to socialise with other dogs, but it was other dogs that were upsetting him. Thanks for asking Andrea, I will keep you posted.


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

thats brilliant news ,one step at a time eh !! The park can be an issue for lots of nervous dogs as most dogs they meet will be off lead and inquisative about new dogs in there space . Jan fennels book the dog listener does mention a way to deal with new dogs is to keep them in untill you have gained there trust and they know who is boss so well done you for making a break through . not sure if you read on a thread on classifieds there is someone who needs to re home 3 working border collies as the farmer who they belong to is going to shoot them at the weekend he is only waiting till then cos his daughter has said she will try and find them new homes even if they are only foster homes . poor things cant belive someone would do such a thing .keep me posted chic on you progress 
Andrea


----------



## tracyi (Jan 8, 2008)

I feed my dog once a day after his first walk.
A friend of mine used to feed his dog before walking her (which I used to do) and she ended up really ill with a twisted stomach  the vet said it was because she was getting exercise on a full stomach, she pulled through but it was touch and go for a while.


----------



## petlover2602 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi Rusty,
Sorry to jump in on your thread, but will these feeding times apply to all dogs?


----------



## tracyi (Jan 8, 2008)

> Hi Rusty,
> Sorry to jump in on your thread, but will these feeding times apply to all dogs?


Most people I know feed their dogs once or twice a day, it's just a case of figuring out what works for you and your dog, everyones different I suppose


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

The way i see it would you like to only get fed once a day ??? depending on what type of food you feed and the quality of that food the daily amount could be quite a lot in one go so i think if you divide it by 2 feeds it can reduce the chance of bloat in some larger breeds . Time wise this has to fit in with your routine but most dogs will need to go for a poo a few hours later so you know your dog best . I get up about 7 am and i feed the girls then they get their dinner about 5 pm and most evenings they will poo about 9 pm they then go to bed when we do about 12 pm .


----------



## Newfies (Feb 25, 2008)

RustyB said:


> Hi Andrea
> Well, I've stuck to 2 meals a day but feed him earlier @ 3.30pm instead of 4.30pm and guess what NO MESS FOR A WEEK!!! I am not saying that this was the only thing that has stopped him doing his business at night, I have also stopped taking him for the daily walk ( sounds cruel but will explain ) It seemed everytime i took him for a walk around the park he would get very stressed, make a mess and chew anything he could get his teeth into and I think its that which has contributed to him messing at night. Because now I have been coming home at lunch time from work and spending at least an hour throwing a ball for him ( he doesn't return it though lol ) but at least i know he is getting plenty of exercise ( AND SO AM I CHASING AFTER HIM TO RETRIEVE THE BALL )and he hasn't even attempted to chew anything in the house. I am really pleased in his progress, he seems to be a different dog altogether, he doesn't seem to be scared to go out in the dark either, I can't believe how different he is. I just feel a little guilty not taking him for a walk to socialise with other dogs, but it was other dogs that were upsetting him. Thanks for asking Andrea, I will keep you posted.


Hi just caught up on the events of the last week and agree with everything, I feed our dogs at the same time as is good for us to be fed, a very small breakfast in the morning and their tea at 5. I take our dogs out with the ball to focus on their activity rather than everything else going on around. Ours are collie crossies too(yes we have a newfy pup too, she just follows me around) and they are well exercised and looking fab. We do however give them two treats a week to help their coat and they love it. They get tuna with oil (one tin between two) mixed in with their dinner and another night they get a raw egg on the top. They get so excited when its treat night and their shiny coats are always commented on.

I'm glad everything is settling down for you, they are such a joy when they are happy.


----------

